# if you were buying a AR what would you buy?



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

thinking about buying a AR just wanted to see what you guys would buy and what caliber?


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

If budget wasn't an issue. I would personally go with the best .308 I could afford. But, if you just want something for target/varmint shooting that's easier on the bank, Go with 5.56. S&W sport or ruger ar556 are good intro level rifles.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Perhaps just poorly timed, however in light of the most horrific mass shooting in US history, rather insensitive thread to be started.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I would get a 556 and not a 223 for the obvious reasons. Get a REAL brand name so it will hold value over time.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Maybe if this wasn't primarily a hunting and fishing website. Sig Sauer M400 is a pretty nice gun and priced $1100-$1400.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Perhaps just poorly timed, however in light of the most horrific mass shooting in US history, rather insensitive thread to be started.


Insensitive because you make it insensitive.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Sig, S&W M&P, Colt, Palmetto, ect....

They are all pretty nice....It's just what you can find available to you.

I have a Smith & Wesson M&P that I really like...shoots and cycles anything I put in it...Great rifle for plinking...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Perhaps just poorly timed, however in light of the most horrific mass shooting in US history, rather insensitive thread to be started.





squid_1 said:


> Maybe if this wasn't primarily a hunting and fishing website.


It's a popular rifle. People buy them all the time. Let's not blame the gun, let's blame the idiot behind it in Orlando that committed this heinous act. I'm a Glock guy, always looking to modify, upgrade or buy. So if this moron used a Glock instead of an AR15 and I wanted some info on Glocks, would I be insensitive also?


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

If you have the ability to do minor machine work, I'd seriously consider buying an 80% lower (100% legal, no FFL required, non traceable) and building (assemble) a custom rifle yourself. Google search it or Youtube !!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Perhaps just poorly timed, however in light of the most horrific mass shooting in US history, rather insensitive thread to be started.


 It's simply a question. Don't try to make it more than that with such a silly comment..


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Smith M/P .223/.556 hands down, dont spend any more then that because you'll never get your money out of them. 

BTW that rifle left on the curb would have never hurt anyone, it was the moron who killed all those people.


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

A buddy of mine just bought an S&W, really great trigger. He said that they were not all good. Try several if you go that route.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Perhaps just poorly timed, however in light of the most horrific mass shooting in US history, rather insensitive thread to be started.


That has nothing to do with his question. 
Back to the topic at hand-any name brand rifle will work for the average shooter. Look at the PSA website if you want to build one for even less. I've been building them for $450 by watching the sales. The S&W is looking pretty tempting at $599.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

And be ready to buy more than one. It is hard to stop at just one. The investment is better than money in the bank. Prices will never be better than they are now.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Perhaps just poorly timed, however in light of the *most horrific mass shooting in US history*, rather insensitive thread to be started.


Not even close to being true.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Just throwing this out there, Look at the FN Scar 16 or 17s. Youll be glad you did!


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

You could always build your own. It's not hard.

You can buy each piece separately. Or you could buy complete uppers and lowers and slap them together. The AR is like Adult Legos. You can put them together any way you want.

Affordable... you could go with Palmetto State Armory, or surplusammo.com. I've built two from parts from Surplus Ammo and I'm very happy with them.

Caliber is your choice. 5.56, 300BLK, 308 are quite popular. The AR 10s(308 version of the 5.56 ARs) will be far heavier, so keep that in mind if it's a gun you plan to lug around with extra mags.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Smith & Wesson M&P Sport (if you could find it) or Sport II....Reviews and Price !


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

While we're all here, what's everybody's opinion on the ATI hybrid multi cal lower? I've been offered one on trade and I'm not sure about it. I've never had a hybrid polymer lower.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Perhaps just poorly timed, however in light of the most horrific mass shooting in US history, rather insensitive thread to be started.


Mass murder!
147 people die every day from second hand smoke related illnesses. (Friendly Fire?) These are people who didn't smoke!
Why not focus on a more prolific mass murderer and still keep our 2nd Amendments rights intact?!


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I just picked up a Rock River Armory 1st Responder in 5.56 last week. I'm putting a Nikon P-223 scope on it. I've always been more of a handgunner, but with the current climate, I figured I'd better get around to it. If I were to buy a second one, no doubt I'd go with a higher end .308.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

My son in law who is a Swat Police sniper tells me Colt makes the most accurate 223 AR They are pricey. Someone mentioned earlier about build kits. Go to www.palmettostatearmory.com They have some great deals on build kits Get a chrome barrel You have to buy a lower separately if you do. They are traceable That is what the ATF considers the gun, although there is nothing to them IMHO if you want a 308 get a bolt gun,like a remington 700. Alot of SWAT teams shoot those Not expensive and very accurate


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Try http://www.ar15.com/ for everything you want to know about ARs


----------



## jaymarty43 (Jul 2, 2016)

deerhunter said:


> thinking about buying a AR just wanted to see what you guys would buy and what caliber?





beaver said:


> While we're all here, what's everybody's opinion on the ATI hybrid multi cal lower? I've been offered one on trade and I'm not sure about it. I've never had a hybrid polymer lower.





deerhunter said:


> thinking about buying a AR just wanted to see what you guys would buy and what caliber?


First time poster here,I went with the Ruger AR 556,cycles 223 as well,price was around 670 out the door. Gun has performed flawless,no jams and cycled all ammo i have put in it, with no jams or malfunctions. Cant go wrong with the price and brand ,would buy another but my wife said two is enough,anyways hope you find a good deal on an AR..


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I am interested in a 6.5 Grendel for my next rifle. Probably build it up myself.


----------



## TURKINATOR56 (May 17, 2016)

I am also thinking about setting one up for coyotes and other varmints. What would be a good combination of accuracy and value


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I built a rock river arms ar. I put their 18" stainless heavy barrel on quad rail free float upper. Put a bushnell ar optics 4.5-18x44 on top, and a badger charging handle. Barrel was threaded for and mated with a gemtec trek suppressor. Lower is all rock river with 2 stage trigger, has the winter trigger guard, bad lever, ambi safety, larger mag release, 6 pos stock, bi pod as well. Its got two sure fire g2's that have been upgraded with 450lumen led bulbs running on their own pressure switches.

I could have built it cheaper but I wanted it optioned how I wanted it not how it came.

I have no problems at all hitting 1/8" and less groups at 100yrds and 1/8" to 1/4" groups at 200yrds with 55gr v-max ammo

total cost 530 for the lower with options
upper 750, 110 to have barrel threaded, 80 for bi pod
suppressor 430.00 plus 200
scope was 230, mount was 80
flashlights, 35 each, pressure switches 16
sling 20


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Daniel Defense


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

My advice is to buy now while you still can, and grab some 30rd mags also.


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Go to your local range that rents weapons and try a few


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

beaver said:


> While we're all here, what's everybody's opinion on the ATI hybrid multi cal lower? I've been offered one on trade and I'm not sure about it. I've never had a hybrid polymer lower.


ATI now has an all-metal AR15, if you can find it, at about a $500 price tag. It does what all the other AR15's do, albeit not with the high dollar upgrade parts. If you have the skills, build one with the parts you want.

Personally, I would buy what I NEED out of the gun; not necessarily the "trendy" or "bragging-rights" weapons.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Colt 556 if ya can swing it


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have my eyes on the Colt tactical carbine.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> I have my eyes on the Colt tactical carbine.


Do it...send pics....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm looking too


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am watching them on gun broker now.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

beaver said:


> While we're all here, what's everybody's opinion on the ATI hybrid multi cal lower? I've been offered one on trade and I'm not sure about it. I've never had a hybrid polymer lower.


you might want to read this article <https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2014/04/foghorn/gun-review-ati-omni-hybrid-polymer-ar-15/>


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

deerhunter said:


> thinking about buying a AR just wanted to see what you guys would buy and what caliber?


For certain, there are many great choices out there. But as many will state, your budget may or may not dictate what you end up with. Building your own is an option as well. And puts a more personal touch to your firearm. Something that you might want to look into before deciding what to get is the type of operating system your rifle would have. The choices being, either gas piston or direct impingement technology. There are pros and cons to both and the argument for which is better has been around for a long time. On a personal note, my choice of manufacturer is Daniel Defense. I have their DD M4 V11 in 5.56mm NATO, Kryptek Typhon coating, and their DD5V1 in 7.62 x 51mm (.308). And yeah, it's like once you buy one, ya just gotta have another! Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have owned an older bushmaster, LMT, daniel defense, colt, rock river, and Armalite. The armalite is an absolute tack driver with 60 grain vmax with varget behind it. The older bushmaster varminter was also incredible with heavy pills. I got rid of the Bushy because the Armalite shot so well. My go to is the LMT. Thousands of rounds and no failures. They are not cheap though. Good luck in you search.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Buy a receiver and build one. That's have the fun of those types of guns I'd imagine.


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a Windhan Varmit 24" sis loves Black Hills 77gn very tight, fit finish awesome.


----------

